# Ghetto glass cutting and the 30.25 x 17 x 33 glass cube



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

I got 3 sheets of 30.25 x 48 pieces of 1/4 inch glass from Jeff Rassman of CVB (very very cool guy by the way) and started a slightly odd sized build. I have an old wood night stand cabinet thingy that belonged to my grandma. I figured it would make a nice aquarium stand. The dimensions are 30.25 wide by 17 deep. I wanted something kinda on the tall side and was gonna shoot for 36 tall. With how I wanted to build this viv, there wouldn't have been enough glass had I chosen that height. So, 30.25 wide, 17 deep, 33 tall is what I ended up with. 

I cut all the glass myself and I wanted to post some simple things I did to make this happen without the professional tools used by glass shops. Some things someone on a budget could easily pull off. This is by no means a how to as there is already a wonderful how to on building vivs in the parts and construction section. 

I started off measuring out and drawing the individual pieces of the viv on each pane of 30.25 x 48 piece of glass to make sure I will utilize each piece efficiently and not have waste. When measuring you must keep in mind overlaps for the seams where the 2 panes come together. Example, I have a 30.25 x 17 base. I cut the back piece at 30.25 x 33, the same length as the base. Now my viv will be side opening instead of front opening, so the front pane is the same as the back pane. The side substrate dams however are cut 1/2 inch shorter (16.5) as they need to be sandwiched between the front and back panes. With creating a front opening viv, you would do the same thing only with your substrate dam in the front vs. the sides. 

Now on to some pics. 

Here are 2 of the 3 panes of glass. 









The glass cutter. Toyo brand. It's about $30 bucks at a good glass shop. 









To break the glass after it has been scored with the above glass cutter, I used 2 small blocks of wood which I fashioned an inner curve on one and an outer curve on the other. I used my chop saw to do this. It's not pretty but it worked very well. I don't recommend following my foot steps. I'm stupid. 









Now I don't have a straight edge or a fancy glass cutters angle, so I use another piece of glass as my straight edge. I mark my piece to be cut, lay a barely damp towel flat on the surface just behind my mark and then lay the "straight edge" piece of glass on top of the towel. The moisture prevents anything from sliding while cutting. Before you start cutting , be sure the cutting wheel lines up with your marks on both ends of the piece to be cut. There is no fixing it once you've made a score mark so be sure it is right the first time. 









After you have made your score mark, remove everything from the top of your glass and get your wood blocks ready for action! The piece with the outer curve will go on the bottom. The inner curve goes on the top. 









Then take a pair of channel locks and grip onto both blocks sandwiching the glass. Be sure the center of the curves are in line with your score mark. Once lined up, slowly and steadily apply pressure to the channel locks. If done slow enough, you can actually see the glass separating down the score mark before it completely breaks. Pretty cool! 









Once your pieces are cut, it's time to sand the edges. A belt sander is a great tool for doing this job, but that means ya gotta have a belt sander  For those of us who don't have a belt sander, a sanding block works great! I don't recommend using an orbital sander as it seems to leave small chips or "scalloping" on the edges. After realizing this, I quickly switched to my hand block sander and the edges turn out very nice. 









Be sure to sand the corners to take the edge off. 









Here's half of the glass cut and ready to go. 









Now that I've gotten that out of he way, I'll post the build next!

Josh


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

you're not stupid. You're RESOURCEFUL.

i love the threads where someone builds a viv out of someone elses garbage!!!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

This was a different build than anything I had done before. The side opening design made it a little more difficult to get things going. I did not bother taping for nice silicone lines as I am going to trim this thing out and it will hide the silicone. Plus, that's just a waste of tape  I layed a bead of silicone down and put the back pane in place and taped it up. I had to lean the back pane against the wall until I could get my side substrate dams in place









I then layed a bead of silicone down the sides of the base and on the back side of the substrate dam and taped it all in place. From here, it was a balancing act as the little corner pictured below was the only thing holding that 30.25 x 33 pane upright. 









Once I got the other side in place, it was much less ricketty. From there, it was time to put the front pane in place. Talk about sketchy!! Once I got the pane in place, I ran a piece of tape from the back pane to the front pane so I could let the front pane lean out, thus being held up by the tension of the tape. This allowed me enough time to scoot the front pane in place and tape it up. Phew!!! That sucked!!

I then got tape ready for my top braces and ran my silicone beads. Once I got those pieces in place, things got much much less sketchy with that front pane 









Now time for the top pieces! Getting these in place took away all sketchiness and really solidified things. The top consists of 2 pieces. One at 30.25 x 3 and the other at 30.25 x 13. This leaves me with a 1" air vent. 









And this is as far as I've gotten so far. I still have to cut some braces for the back that run top to bottom and then get the doors in place. Gotta figure out exactly how I'm gonna do the doors first....

















Josh


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

BethInAK said:


> you're not stupid. You're RESOURCEFUL.
> 
> i love the threads where someone builds a viv out of someone elses garbage!!!


Hahahaha thanks! The glass I made this out of was actually top quality stuff Jeff gave me. All my other vivs I have are made from glass that was someone's garbage that I got for free. Some were panes used in a greenhouse. Others were double pane windows that I took apart and cut up. All of my vivs aside from 2 are made by myself from scrap glass. I enjoy it!

Josh


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm so inspired to make my own tank....... one day.


Great looking tank build!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

WeeNe858 said:


> I'm so inspired to make my own tank....... one day.
> 
> 
> Great looking tank build!


It's really not that difficult to do and make it look good. Give it a shot for sure! I'd love to see your results! I wouldn't mind seeing other peoples DIY glass box builds either. Anyone feel like sharing?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

josh_r said:


> It's really not that difficult to do and make it look good. Give it a shot for sure! I'd love to see your results! I wouldn't mind seeing other peoples DIY glass box builds either. Anyone feel like sharing?


Hey Josh, nice job. Since you invited us, I'll link your readers to a few things. All my slope fronts are built with scrap glass. I get the mistake, dual panes from my insulated glass unit manufacturer. Actually, they are Denver Bronco vivs because they come from a former Bronco, Steve Busick, who now runs Busick Insulated.
Here is a link that shows a few. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/60340-my-first-clay-backgrounds.html
Oh, and since we are talking Ghetto, mind if I link your readers to a cheaper glass cutter that still works great? Fletcher-Terry 01-128/07-CP "Gold Tip" Glass Cutter It's not as nice as an oil filled, but you just dip it and cut. I actually use these cheap ones professionally as I don't have to be as careful about the tips being knocked around in the truck. 
Here is a set of measurements I worked up if anybody gets serious about doing their own build. It also supplies links to get the sliding door tracks. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/76707-dimensions-euro-viv.html


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I just did a Ghetto build too! Everything's a little crooked but it was fun and cheap


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

A little crooked didn't matter for a viv, though, did it? Silicone plugs up any gaps quite neatly. It would matter on a larger fish tank, but not a viv.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

frogface said:


> I just did a Ghetto build too! Everything's a little crooked but it was fun and cheap


You gotta post a couple pics of your build! Even if it's a little crooked, it's still rewarding doing it yourself


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

josh_r said:


> You gotta post a couple pics of your build! Even if it's a little crooked, it's still rewarding doing it yourself


Well I don't want to hijack this fellas thread so I'll just post a link to my build. Mine is just a vertical front build 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/77051-my-first-diy.html


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

I bought some aluminum tracking for the doors and installed it on the tank. It looks pretty good. The corners are mitered for a clean look. 

The tracking is 5/16 or something around there. The 1/4 glass is a little loose in it but it's not bad. 









And the tracking installed. 

















And here is a picture of a miter. They all turned out really clean. In fact, this is the worst looking one of the 4. 









I had to notch out the side of the front of the tracking a 1/4" to slightly inset the tracking. This was done just to make the gap between the sliding pane and front pane as minimal as possible without them colliding when I open the doors. 









Now time to put the sliding doors in!!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

The silicone has finally dried on the tracking so in go the doors!











And here is a snap shot of my few vivs as well as a big ass alcantarea imperialis










Josh


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

That tank looks slick! Well done. Consider me inspired!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice build Josh. Tomorrow you are going to show it scaped and full of frogs, right?


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

josh I think we'd all like to see some close up shots of those vivs...

superb style of cutting and use of glass by the way


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

dendrothusiast said:


> josh I think we'd all like to see some close up shots of those vivs...
> 
> superb style of cutting and use of glass by the way


I 2nd this


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> Nice build Josh. Tomorrow you are going to show it scaped and full of frogs, right?


Hahahaha!!!!! I wish!!! I will be starting the hardscaping soon. I have been thinking about replicating strangler fig or rock fig roots and have them coming down across some fake rock and some aerial roots n' such. Any ideas are more than welcome and pics of an ideal setting are welcome too  



> josh I think we'd all like to see some close up shots of those vivs...
> 
> superb style of cutting and use of glass by the way


Thank you! And I can definitely post some close up shots of the cubes. The bottom 3 are kinda just temporarily set up and nothing special. Here is a pic of the bottom right cube










Josh


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

josh_r said:


> Hahahaha!!!!! I wish!!! I will be starting the hardscaping soon. I have been thinking about replicating strangler fig or rock fig roots and have them coming down across some fake rock and some aerial roots n' such. Any ideas are more than welcome and pics of an ideal setting are welcome too
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! And I can definitely post some close up shots of the cubes.


I prefer to give my ideas out "hands on". So ship it over this way and I'll show you some pics after I have frogs in it!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> I prefer to give my ideas out "hands on". So ship it over this way and I'll show you some pics after I have frogs in it!


Hahahaha!!! You pay for the shipping then!!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Here are the 3 vivs on the top row. 

Left









Middle









Right









They are fairly new so they are still growing in. I dig em

Josh


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

They look really good 

Got a few questions for you...
What kind of lighting are you using?
How are you getting those broms to grow in the substrate?
Do you hand mist all of them?
Are those PVC pieces I am seeing for drainage?


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> They look really good
> 
> Got a few questions for you...
> What kind of lighting are you using?
> ...


Thank you for the compliment!

The lighting is just regular, good ol 65k T8's from home depot for like $20 bucks. 

I just stuck the butt end of the broms in the soil and viola! 

Yes, I just hand mist my stuff for now. I'll be picking up a misting system this week so I won't have to do that anymore 

What you are seeing in those pics are little caps with ff 'media in it to keep the flies alive longer in the viv. I do have PVC pipes for drainage right at the front of the glass, but I hid them well  I used wine corks that were cut down to plug them. I'll have to post a pic.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

josh_r said:


> Thank you for the compliment!
> 
> The lighting is just regular, good ol 65k T8's from home depot for like $20 bucks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answers.
So many have said that a brom straight into soil will rot, that's why I was asking. I think it's due to the misting systems and whatnot cause most vivs I have seen that have successfully had broms in the soil are ones without misting systems if I'm not mistaken.
With my lighting it seems to be too bright for my ficus and not bright enough for my broms...they are loosing color. One has pretty much lost all it's color, went from this purplish-red to pretty much completely green.
I am using 2 23w 6500k CFLs and I thought it was plenty enough to keep my broms nice and colorful.....evidently not :|

I don't have to worry about drainage really.
I use to but I stopped using the round up spray canister and went with a fine mist spray bottle and I haven't had to drain since.
I still try to flush all that junk out of the bottom tho so it doesn't get stagnant.
With hand misting it takes forever to even get to the point you really need to drain, actually I haven't even really had to drain since I switched to the spray bottle. Before I was draining like 2-3 times a week.
By the looks of it your drain water levels don't really get that high, does much water even accumulate in the bottom of your vivs to where you have to drain?


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm really likng the brom in the left viv. Is it some kind of aechmea?

I've never tried them in my vivs before - how's it been doing for you?


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

dendrothusiast said:


> I'm really likng the brom in the left viv. Is it some kind of aechmea?
> 
> I've never tried them in my vivs before - how's it been doing for you?


The brim in the left viv is a vriesea heiroglyphica. I got 2 very nice plants for $11 each. I have used a few aechmea in the past and they do fairly well. The only draw back is most aechmea are sizeable plants. There is a small form of aechmea oregonensis that is really nice. 

@ Dragonspirit

I have never really used cfl's as I have always had good luck using the t8's. I also have a t5 ho system and it cranks out way more light than I need. I ended up hanging the light a good 12 inches above the vivs just to cut out the intensity a little. 

As for drainage, I have yet to drain any of those rack vivs and they have been set up for a couple months. The most accumulation of water is about 1/2 inch so far. I spray every couple days and it's enough to keep humidity up, keep the frogs happy and not saturate the viv. It also keeps condensation to a minimum on the glass. 

Josh


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

josh_r said:


> The brim in the left viv is a vriesea heiroglyphica. I got 2 very nice plants for $11 each. I have used a few aechmea in the past and they do fairly well. The only draw back is most aechmea are sizeable plants. There is a small form of aechmea oregonensis that is really nice.
> 
> @ Dragonspirit
> 
> ...


Yeah I figured you didn't have much water accumulation.
That might change when you get the misting system and I am curious to find out how much it might change so I can't wait to see the results after you have it running for a bit.
I would love to see what you have on the lower rack and in the viv on the left


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Yeah I figured you didn't have much water accumulation.
> That might change when you get the misting system and I am curious to find out how much it might change so I can't wait to see the results after you have it running for a bit.
> I would love to see what you have on the lower rack and in the viv on the left


Yeah I'm not sure how the misting system will change water accumulation. If I set the mister to turn on about as regular as I already mist, I don't see it being much different. I may set the system to spray once a day for 20 or 30 seconds. I'll see when I get it up and running

As for the lower left viv, it's just temporarily set up with a nice specimen vriesea, leaf litter and a lone male cauchero pumilio who needs himself a girl. 

Josh


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Josh, if it becomes a problem, you can mount your broms sticking straight out of a square of cork bark and nestle the cork bark part way into the substrate, hiding the remainder with leaf litter. It won't change your appearance at all that way.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> Josh, if it becomes a problem, you can mount your broms sticking straight out of a square of cork bark and nestle the cork bark part way into the substrate, hiding the remainder with leaf litter. It won't change your appearance at all that way.


That's a great idea Doug. Thank you for the suggestion. I will definitely do that if it becomes a problem. For now, the substrate in most of the viv's is really nice. It's not saturated at all and the broms are doing really well. The bottom middle viv's soil is holding a bit too much moisture however. I very well may do just as you suggested for that viv! Thanks again for the great suggestion Doug. 

Josh


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

So I've decided that the aluminum tracking sucks and I wanted something better. So I visited a local glass shop and got some nice display case tracking. I am much more pleased with this. 










It all rolls on wheels so it's smooth!!










Now that this is out of the way, I can start planning the background 

Josh


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

josh_r said:


> So I've decided that the aluminum tracking sucks and I wanted something better. So I visited a local glass shop and got some nice display case tracking. I am much more pleased with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully it doesn't rust


----------



## Robzilla56 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm impressed! I bought a bunch of 1/4 " glass from a glass shop (not cheap) and a toyo pistol grip glass cutter. It is not easy! I have messed up several pieces that start to break on the score then just go all crazy. I think i need to try a different cutter like the one you are using. You nailed it...I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Robzilla56 said:


> I'm impressed! I bought a bunch of 1/4 " glass from a glass shop (not cheap) and a toyo pistol grip glass cutter. It is not easy! I have messed up several pieces that start to break on the score then just go all crazy. I think i need to try a different cutter like the one you are using. You nailed it...I can't wait to see it finished!


If it is going all crazy when you break it, that means you have an inconsistent score. When the fracture hits one of those inconsistencies, it will just send the fracture off in a wild direction. You MUST be sure that you are consistent with your pressure while scoring and be sure that your score is made in one pass and one pass only. Don't stop the score and then start again. Keep trying. You'll figure it out 

Josh


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Instead of using PVC to hold up my false bottom, I used some scrap glass left over from my build. I think I like this better than pvc.


















I started working on the hardscaping. Here's what I got so far. 

Workin on some fake rock 

















I still have to sculp the foam. I'm hoping this turns out nicely. 

Josh


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Here's what I got so far 










Josh


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

I've pretty much finished he sculpting of the rock. I'm thinking I may add a couple more pieces but I'm not sure. I don't want to overdo it.










Not too bad for my first attempt eh? Could have been better, but I can't be too hard on myself. Now I gotta paint it and jadd some dirt above and around the rock and a root system coming down the rock. I plan on filling many of he cracks I carved in there with dirt for places for plants and mosses to root. 

Josh


----------



## ricky2424 (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome wish i could make vivs like this!!!


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Is that right side up? The one issue I see, if it is, is that it might look like the sedimentary layers developed in the wrong direction.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> Is that right side up? The one issue I see, if it is, is that it might look like the sedimentary layers developed in the wrong direction.


I have to admit that was my first thought on the rock work, too.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing....doesn't look all that organic.
Maybe when it is finished it well look decent
Sediment layers go from top to bottom usually instead of bottom to top


----------



## ckays (Jul 26, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same thing....doesn't look all that organic.
> Maybe when it is finished it well look decent
> Sediment layers go from top to bottom usually instead of bottom to top


I believe sedimentary rock does form from the bottom ( oldest sediment) to the top (newest). 

In this case it looks as though the oldest sedimentary layers formed at the back of the viv. and new layers were formed coming forward (towards the viewer, etc..) Gravity would have a lot to say about this. 

Assuming our POV in the picture is correct, I don't think it would take much to correct this effect. With a little more sculpting and the right coloration, this could look like a large non sedimentary formation...

The sculpting is impressive regardless.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

ckays said:


> I believe sedimentary rock does form from the bottom ( oldest sediment) to the top (newest).
> 
> In this case it looks as though the oldest sedimentary layers formed at the back of the viv. and new layers were formed coming forward (towards the viewer, etc..) Gravity would have a lot to say about this.
> 
> ...


I mean't that the layers go in the opposite direction...
I wasn't talking about which way they for but sediments layers have an upward stair look instead of a downward stair look...I hope you understand what I am saying lol


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

I was going by sedimentary rock veins I've come across while in Arizona. Layers running vertical instead of horizontal. Have you never seen his before? It is very much a real thing and ery organic. 

All the fissures and gaps i made between pieces of "rock" we're to make room for the roots I was going to make as well as little pockets for soil for moss growth. The roots were going to have the appearance of growing over and in between the rocks "breaking" them apart. Guess you guys just didn't picture it as I did. No worries. You don't have to like it. 

I've already made a new background as the other one just takes too much room in the viv. So I now have a new rock wall, but no need sharing it here. It will just be wrong somehow.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Robzilla56 said:


> I'm impressed! I bought a bunch of 1/4 " glass from a glass shop (not cheap) and a toyo pistol grip glass cutter. It is not easy! I have messed up several pieces that start to break on the score then just go all crazy. I think i need to try a different cutter like the one you are using. You nailed it...I can't wait to see it finished!


Sorry to crash the thread.

Are you using a lubricant? I recently forayed into glass cutting and was pretty satisfied with my Toyo (same as Josh's). Simply dip the tip into some white spirit, score and break.

Josh, I'm very excited to see the progress of this viv. I really like the previous set ups, especially the one with the huge Vriesea!

Regards,
Richie


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

ckays said:


> I believe sedimentary rock does form from the bottom ( oldest sediment) to the top (newest).
> 
> In this case it looks as though the oldest sedimentary layers formed at the back of the viv. and new layers were formed coming forward (towards the viewer, etc..) Gravity would have a lot to say about this.
> 
> ...


Thank you for some positive rienforcement. Everyone is thinking that layered rock only forms as sediment layers running on a horizontal plane. This is not always the case. This was actually supposed to replicate layers that are vertical running and exposed by eroding. Not forming from back to front, but eroding from front to back. I have found this in arizona on many occasions.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

R1ch13 said:


> Sorry to crash the thread.
> 
> Are you using a lubricant? I recently forayed into glass cutting and was pretty satisfied with my Toyo (same as Josh's). Simply dip the tip into some white spirit, score and break.
> 
> ...


Richie

I do use a lubricant. I have an oil filled cutter, but I also dip the tip in olive oil to help lubricate. It really increases he quality of the score marks. And thank you for the feedback. I plan on putting one of those vriesea in this viv.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

well that's all good Josh I can't wait to see the finished product.
It's just not what we are usually use to seeing lol.
Wasn't trying to bash your sculpting. Sorry man


----------



## ckays (Jul 26, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> I mean't that the layers go in the opposite direction...
> I wasn't talking about which way they for but sediments layers have an upward stair look instead of a downward stair look...I hope you understand what I am saying lol


I don't.



> All the fissures and gaps i made between pieces of "rock" we're to make room for the roots I was going to make as well as little pockets for soil for moss growth. The roots were going to have the appearance of growing over and in between the rocks "breaking" them apart. Guess you guys just didn't picture it as I did. No worries. You don't have to like it.


Josh, 

I believe I know the look you are referring to and I assume it would show much better after you added color to this scheme. (assuming you didn't scrap it). Keep up the good work, as I stated the sculpturing of the foam itself was quite impressive to me, I don't have the steady hand for that kind of work. You're right, we don't have to like it, but hey I was just like giving you my opinion mannn. 

Cheers,


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

ckays said:


> I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh no worries. I didn't scrap it. I'm actually thinking about offering it up to someone who may want to put it to good use. I may finish it or offer it up as is. It definitely needs a little touch up work. 

I HATE flying fruit flies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ckays (Jul 26, 2011)

Personally, I would sharpen all those edges up so it looked jagged instead of smooth. I think that would be a sweet look.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

ckays said:


> I don't.


As in when rocks erode it usually shows the layers like stairs and when you look at it, it is like stairs....
The water washes down the rock and erodes the rock to where it is a downward slope...I have never seen a rock slope upward due to erosion.

I have flipped the pic and as you can see below this is how rock naturally erodes since water can't really runs upwards due to gravity...
I see what he is trying to achieve but the layers where done in the wrong direction....but I'm sure it will look good in the end 

here is the pic flipped.









---------------------------------------------------------

I suggest carving the layers toward you Josh instead of upward and away from you.
I think I know what you are trying to achieve as if the rocks on the side of a rock wall are eroding but still it should slope down towards you instead of slope up and away from you. The only time it should look like that is if you are on top looking down and at first glimpse I did think that this pic was taken from the top of the viv until I noticed the false bottom.
Anyway it's your build but some of us just notice things like that and it bugs us lol.
Just trying to give some constructive criticism here but I will drop it.
Can't wait to see what it winds up looking like


----------



## ckays (Jul 26, 2011)

> As in when rocks erode it usually shows the layers like stairs and when you look at it, it is like stairs....
> The water washes down the rock and erodes the rock to where it is a downward slope...I have never seen a rock slope upward due to erosion.











No stairs there...

I digress. 



> Anyway it's your build but some of us just notice things like that and it bugs us lol.


These things aren't bugging me at all Josh. And the glass cutting itself has got me really thinking. I'm going to have so see if my hand is steady enough for that, then I could really have some fun.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> As in when rocks erode it usually shows the layers like stairs and when you look at it, it is like stairs....
> The water washes down the rock and erodes the rock to where it is a downward slope...I have never seen a rock slope upward due to erosion.
> 
> I have flipped the pic and as you can see below this is how rock naturally erodes since water can't really runs upwards due to gravity...
> ...



I don't think you are getting what I was trying to achieve. There is no way it "should" be done.. That's what is so great about nature. There are no rules as to what direction it goes. I've seen layers go horizontal, vertical and diagonal. Even multiple directions in the same vein of rock. Many times, you will find veins of verticals layered rock in the desert that formed under ground and was gradually exposed by wind and rain eroding the surrounding soft layers of dirt, exposing vertical layers. Spend some good time hiking in the southwest. You'll see what I'm talking about. 

As for the edges being sharp, that is something I noticed wrong. The shape of the structure for being layered rock should have had less round angles and more sharp ones. I had thought about fixing it but with the new background I made, I don't know if I will finish this one.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

ckays said:


> View attachment 25599
> 
> 
> No stairs there...
> ...


That's a cool lookin rock! Would be a good one to model a fake rock build out of


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

We see it diagonal here in Colorado sometimes, Josh. Agreed, it's all in how you want to do it.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm not even sure that I want to put a rock background in there. The more I think about it, the more I realize it's just going to get covered in plants and be 'invisible.'


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

So I've had a hell of a last week. I'm glad it's over. With 2 feet of snow trapping you in your home for a week, then freezing rain to cover it all and break every tree in sight and knock the power out for 9 days and the electrical company refusing to hook power back up was enough to make me want to gnaw on rocks!! I'm lucky we have a wood stove to keep the studio warm! I had to consolidate all my frogs into 3 vivs and set them by the wood stove to prevent them from freezing. They all survived and are very well and happy back in their own homes. The uakarii got severely stressed and lost a lot of weight. I hope they bounce back!

Anyhoo, with power once again, I had time to work on the second rock background I made. It takes up much less room and leaves more space for nice rims and plants to grow in. Here is what I have so far. It's not near done. I needa add more roots


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Continuing the roots

I used some stiff wire for a basic shape and to spray the foam onto









I applied a thin layer of foam and let it firm up before adding another layer









Then I added more foam and the other root on the left side. Just gotta let it completely cure and carve. 









Josh


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Got some carving done. It's coming along nicely I think! 










Carving finished and now just gotta cover it with peat










I'm going to use some thin rope, string, etc to make smaller roots and thread sized roots. I'm liking it!

Josj


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

One crummy thing about the expandable foam after its carved is it wants to shift and shrink after you have applied silicone or gorilla glue so it loses it's original shape. Still turned out ok though. Not quite done with the roots, but close.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Looking good Josh. It screams for some live vines running up and down your vine work.


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome viv, I wish I had the talent/patiences for something like that.


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

Brother, this stuff is fantastic. I am a scrap enthusiast myself, but this takes the cake. 

I love the faux-slate foamwork...very impressed, regardless of how it is orientated. Thanks for sharing, and keep us updated, please!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks a bunch guys. Yeah it definitely. Weds some nice vines growing all over it. Not sure what plants I want to put in there yet aside from a few species of vriesea and marcgravia. Any suggestions??

The rock work I think is pretty cool as well! Too bad it will get covered in plants :/ lotsa pruning I guess. 

Still haven't decided what species of frogs I want to go in there. Was thinking vanzo's or standard sirensis or even a really nice pum.... So many options....


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Got a little more work done on the roots


















I think it's gonna look pretty good once planted.*


















Josh


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

beautifully done. glad to hear you weathered the storm.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

What did you do with the other background..I liked it.
If You ain't thrown it away would you consider selling it?


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

jpstod said:


> What did you do with the other background..I liked it.
> If You ain't thrown it away would you consider selling it?


I still have it. I was thinking about doing something with it, but if you want it, it's yours. Shoot me a pm.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Starting to look really good. Cant wait to see what and how you plant it. I might needs some help from you with planting mine eventually.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

crb_22601 said:


> Starting to look really good. Cant wait to see what and how you plant it. I might needs some help from you with planting mine eventually.


Thanks Chris. Yeah I can't wait to see how I plant it as well  I am planning on using mostly vriesea broms and maybe a couple other genus. Vriesea are my favorite though. I want some marcgravia and pepperomia rotundifolia in there. I have a couple real nice calathea as well. Some small orchids and ferns n whatnot. I would like to have lots of small epiphytes all over the roots. Still don't know what kinda frog is going in there though. 

When will you be getting your viv started?


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Speaking of planting, mines ready for planting.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

I like this angle


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I started it recently, I have the glass done, cut the front vent and just silicones it in tonight. I still need to drill it for the drain and the mistaking but it's coming along slowly.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

crb_22601 said:


> I started it recently, I have the glass done, cut the front vent and just silicones it in tonight. I still need to drill it for the drain and the mistaking but it's coming along slowly.


What size is it?


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

24 x 24 x 30 so right around 75 gallons. I'm thinking about going no background, possibly a stump.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Finally did some planting in this thing. There's a lot more in there than can be seen. It's just gotta start growing in. Will be a while. 


























Josh


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

How has this grown in? It looks great freshly planted, its gotta look way better a year later.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I love the root structure. Very cool vivarium. What is the name of the large broms you have in a few of your tanks? I see these everywhere and always forget to ask. Nice job!


----------

